
The brain, interrupted – Lasting consequences of premature birth - benbreen
http://www.nature.com/news/neuroscience-the-brain-interrupted-1.16831
======
adventured
I was born two months early, via c-section, in early 1980s. There was concern
I wasn't going to make it the first month or so post. I don't know exactly why
they felt they had to perform the c-section so early, but I recall that my
mother was given something to try to accelerate the development of my lungs.

Seems to have worked out fine, I've always been able to hold my breath for an
abnormal amount of time compared to my peers, and my cardio / endurance
abilities as a child were at the top of my peers.

------
vanderZwan
> _Scientists suspect that when the brain is forced to carry out a crucial
> part of its development while the child is in the outside world instead of a
> warm, watery womb, it receives inappropriate signals from the environment
> that affect how its neurons are linked into networks. “The premature brain
> gets subjected to quite different sensory inputs — like visual stimulation
> and gravity effects — which it is not supposed to be subject to,” says
> Ghislaine Dehaene-Lambertz of the INSERM-CEA Cognitive Neuroimaging Unit in
> Paris, who studies language development in infants. “They can be sudden,
> intense but also unpredictable.” Some of these unnatural sensory signals are
> inevitably provided by the intensive medical procedures that keep premature
> babies alive._

I recall a (I think) Russian experiment with faked weightlessness for their
space programme where they had people lie on half-filled water beds for a
month. It was really effective.

If we made an incubator with one of those, and made it a 37 degree heat bath
while we're at it, wouldn't that compensate for some of these stimuli?

------
guard-of-terra
Perhaps we should be investing more effort in predicting and preventing
premature births. When it already happened it doesn't look readily fixable.

------
SpaceInvader
As a father of an premature born child I find this topic very interresting. Do
you have an idea where to look for more info on cognitive deficits of
prematurely born children?

~~~
guard-of-terra
They have a section of links at the bottom; you can also try contacting the
author.

~~~
SpaceInvader
Och, I overlooked that. Thank you :)

